# possible alternative for a wooden dummy?



## Inkspill (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a century dual speed bag/heavy bag stand, for use in apartments and such.

I padded up the main bar, which has a curved 'leg' similar to the wooden dummy for wing chun.

I'm thinking I'll pad the thing a bunch, and maybe find some way to attach arms. might need a welder or something to put some rings or square loops on the center post for the arms to slide into.

thoughts, suggestions?


this is the same model I have, I would be hitting from the speed bag side.

http://img515.imageshack.us/i/1001626bd6.jpg/

I started attaching padding to the center portion, and was using it last night to through a left inner gate punch to the speed bag (head), followed by a right inner gate punch to the bag, with 3 rebounds in between the 2 punches,
then roundhouse kicking the dummy in the center, stepping the foot back down with another inner gate punch Left, Right combination.

Once I had done that a bit I shortened the rebounds to a single rebound on the speed bag between punches, kick, and then hit the second set of punches after 3 rebounds from the first set of punches - finding a rhythm!

anyway, I need to find a way to attach arms, I figure I will probably need to take the speed bag off to fit under there when training with the arms, or will need to step off angle, hit the dummy, and get out and back to hit the bag.

anyway, will get some pics together and probably some video. thought I'd share.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 4, 2011)

Interesting thought on a way to make your bagwork more enjoyable. I had seen attachments for heavy bags a few years ago advertised in some MA mags that is pretty much what you described. You may be able to still find them with a little looking.
But I wouldn't say it's a substitute for the dummy. I see too many people wail away on the dummy, slamming their arms into its arms. They preach WC to be soft, yielding and without using brute force, and then proceed to contradict themselves when training on the dummy.


----------



## Inkspill (Mar 5, 2011)

I've seen some "wing chun" arm attachments that strap to heavy bags, I was thinking that if I could gain the friendship of a blacksmith/metal worker, they could weld some loops to the frame, and I could put wooden arms in those, with enough room to move slightly at impact, then remain firm. Anyway.

I see now that in its current state my stand has become more of a makiwara speed bag "thing" - speediwara? Lol

Anyway, eventually id like to have the arms to flow around and drill with. I just don't have the money for a real wooden dummy.


----------

